# Should I be worried ??



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok so Manuka has been in with (still unnamed) for 2 weeks. She looks giant like she is ready to pop any day now but that would be to early Dad is coming out today and im a bit worried she is so fat already. What does this mean? May she be abving lots of babies or is something wrong. Pic soon


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Was she with any other males befor u put her in with him? If not I'd assume it going to be a big litter if she is realy huge.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

No she wasn't and I just checked she is not giant but at for what I ahve been through with my 2 litters quite big. He has a giant nest and is doing that fat sit thing they do when pregnant but I think she is ok I will lesb ethos thread open for when she has them


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

Some mice seem to just look more pregnant then others. Just like in people.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

True  5 days left. A day is a year ha ha


----------

